# New 2013 Cruze Leaking Fluids Advice Please



## aligirl520 (Dec 31, 2012)

I bought a 2013 1LT Cruze this afternoon, by the time I got the car home I noticed transmission issues already. When accelerating from a stop it struggled to go into gear (it's an automatic). After taking it around the block I noticed a puddle of transmission fluid under the car from where I had parked it earlier and it was noticeably dripping when I looked under the car. I'm taking it to a local chevy dealer tomorrow (having it towed). 

My question is what are my options at this point. This is the first new car I've ever bought and no one I know has ever had this sort of an issue the day they bought a car. I've been advised by a friend to demand a new one, another friend said let them fix it and it should be fine. I've had transmission problems in the past with car at 7+ years old, not at one-hour old.

I use my previous car as a trade in. what are chevy's obligations here and what is the best course of action for me to take?

Also I should mention that other than my trade in I haven't paid them yet. I'm getting my loan through my credit union directly and am supposed to overnight a check to the dealer tomorrow. also, I live in California so I think there are buyer protection things in place but I don't know what.

thank you in advance for any advice and no, I didn't hit or run over anything while driving it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would just call & have them tow the car to the dealer(avoid any possible damage) & let them fix it. The car has a 5 year 100,000 mile power train warranty which covers the motor or trans.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I would just call & have them tow the car to the dealer(avoid any possible damage) & let them fix it. The car has a 5 year 100,000 mile power train warranty which covers the motor or trans.


What he said. Good luck Ali, keep us posted! Where are you located? Perhaps one of us can steer you to a good dealership in your area


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

And the dealer didn't catch this when they prepped the car for delivery? I'd watch what they do very carefully and document everything. If they don't perform acceptably, be ready to contact GM and find another dealership for service.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I wouldn't sweat it. Have it towed back to the dealer you purchased it from and point out that it's brand-new. If it's a car you picked out from the dealer's stock, I'd ask for a new car since something is catastrophically wrong with the one you have with presumably less than 100 miles on it. Also, inform your credit union what happened, and they might help you with the dealer. 

Let us know the outcome!


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Not only should you have the car towed to the dealership immediately, but they should give you a free loaner to use while they fix your car.


----------



## aligirl520 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone! They did tow my car to the local dealership and got me rental car. Luckily I didn't really need it since they finished with my car the same day. Apparently some seal on my transmission was missing. They don't know if it was missing to begin with or what happened to it. But they replaced it and were able to get it all done in the same day so I get to start off the new year with my new car. Hopefully it doesn't cause me any additional issues. Because I'm in California there is no way to force them to exchange the car and as long as it works I'm fine with keeping it. 

Again thank you all for your input.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

aligirl520 said:


> Thanks everyone! They did tow my car to the local dealership and got me rental car. Luckily I didn't really need it since they finished with my car the same day. Apparently some seal on my transmission was missing. They don't know if it was missing to begin with or what happened to it. But they replaced it and were able to get it all done in the same day so I get to start off the new year with my new car. Hopefully it doesn't cause me any additional issues. Because I'm in California there is no way to force them to exchange the car and as long as it works I'm fine with keeping it.
> 
> Again thank you all for your input.


Great to hear it was taken care of!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm glad is something simple and that your dealership was able to find and fix it. Did the dealership provide the rental? It's part of the B2B warranty.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

**** those invisible seals !:grin:


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Glad to hear that your dealer took care of the problem in a prompt fashion. Good luck with the new ride.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

aligirl520 said:


> Thanks everyone! They did tow my car to the local dealership and got me rental car. Luckily I didn't really need it since they finished with my car the same day. Apparently some seal on my transmission was missing. They don't know if it was missing to begin with or what happened to it. But they replaced it and were able to get it all done in the same day so I get to start off the new year with my new car. Hopefully it doesn't cause me any additional issues. Because I'm in California there is no way to force them to exchange the car and as long as it works I'm fine with keeping it.
> 
> Again thank you all for your input.




aligirl520,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your transmission. I am happy to hear that your dealer has been able to get this resolved in a timely manner. I am always here and happy to help in any way that I can, so please feel free to contact me anytime with any questions, comments or concerns that you may have. Enjoy your Cruze!!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

